# Doctor Recommendation



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good doctor in Denver; Lincoln, NE; Kansas City or Omaha, NE....or anywhere inbetween? I want to see someone who really understands hashimotos, multinodule goiters and cancer. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully some of our posters will PM you! Good luck!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Alas...it is just as I feared....I don't think there are any good doctors in my area!!! LOL!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely check on Stop the Thyroid Madness--somewhere on their site is a recommended doctor list by state.


----------

